# new rifle



## die_hard_hunter (Nov 14, 2006)

I have done all my hunting so far with a shotgun and i am planning on buying a new rifle this spring. I plan to mostly hunt deer with it but i also want a gun that is also adequate for moose or black bear (if i get drawn). Since im hunting in fairly thick country for all three, moose maybe a little more open, im thinking of a lever action might be the way to go. Any suggestions of what caliber/gun to buy?

Thanks


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

30-06.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yip 30-06 will take them all with the right load. If you take a good shot it shouldn't matter what action style you get.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

30-06 will do just fine. A 308 is a fine deer gun and would do ok but you get more selection of round types with the 30-06. A 308 is a short action that has very similar numbers to a 30-06, but again the 30-06 comes with more selection for shooting deer to moose. 7mm can be good guns but ammo selection can be hard to find and I don't know if anyone makes a lever action in it. Ammo for a 30-06 can be found almost any place. I shoot a 300 win mag myself. It has more impact and energy then the 30-06. I would not recommend it though to someone who is first starting out with a rifle. The recoil can be a bit much at times. When I first shot with it I took many shots a deer before I would get one. Now with my skills improved I have only taken one shot with it this year and filled my tag. The 30-06 does kick a lot more then some of the smaller cals out there but it can produce some really good number for deer. I don't know anyone who hunts moose with a 30-06 so I wont touch on that. Since you did say you were looking at something with a lever action, a 45-70 or a 450 is more then enough to take bear and moose and will wax any deer you hit with it at close range. The 30-06 would give you a bit more range on moose and could take deer at longer ranges then the 45-70 and 450 I have been hearing good things about the lever action 44 Remington. Though it might not be the best for moose, deer can be taken really easily with it. Companies that make good lever action guns are marlin, Winchester, and browning just to name a few. From what I hear marlin has one of the better reputations for lever actions. I know browning makes a lever action 30-06 if that is the rout you go. I would take a look on the web to see what the different gun makers have in their lever actions. Just as an example Browning makes several types of levers with several types of calibers.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd go with a 308, it will do dang near anything that 30-06 will do and is a bit cheaper to shoot. Lots of surplus ammo out there for plinking, a real plus when you are just learning to shoot a rifle. Just get the best scope you can afford, good glass is real important.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If your hunting heavy cover, shots are close, and you would like a lever action, try this:

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/ ... 895GS.aspx


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

get a .308 or a 7mm-08 or a .303 or a 30-06 they will work for what your hunting. (all four can kill the biggest bear in the world)


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i hunt moose, bear and deer with my 22-250 amd they never go anywere other then the ground when that bullet connects with um which it normally does


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

^^^^^you're an idot then.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd look into getting a Browning blr in 30-06 or 300 win mag. If you can shoot a 3 inch 12gauge slug load accurately you'll have no problem with a 300 mag. If you don't think you'll ever shoot a moose further than 250 to 300 yds then I'd say to get the '06.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Winchester Coyote Rifle in .325WSM but thats just me


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> If your hunting heavy cover, shots are close, and you would like a lever action, try this:
> 
> http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/ ... 895GS.aspx


Plainsman is right on with that 45-70, I have one just like it and more options available with the hornady leverevolution ammo :beer:


----------

